# Who's better, Hedgehog Grove OR Heavenly Hedgehogs?



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm getting a hedgehog, but I'm not sure where from. It's between *Heavenly Hedgehogs* in _Winnipeg, Manitoba_ or *Hedgehog Grove* in _Toronto, Ontario_.

Heavenly Hedgehogs has a lot of dark hedgies, which is what I'm looking for. I don't really like the lighter coloured ones... :roll:

They both give health guarantee's with their babies.

So basically, if you have used one of them or know someone who has, would you recommend them? Why or why not?

I know there is a good chance one or both of the breeders will see this, but it's a hard choice choosing a breeder!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't think you're going to get a lot of sympathy since many of us don't have a choice at all or would need to make it an over-night road trip.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

MissC said:


> I don't think you're going to get a lot of sympathy since many of us don't have a choice at all or would need to make it an over-night road trip.


I just want to know which breeder you would recommend...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

If it was me, I would look at pics and see if one of the babies seems like 'yours', then go from there...other folks who live closer will likely give their opinion.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I have been chatting alot with Hedgehog Grove. She has good mentors. She is also a member of HHC.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They are both members here, I don't think you could possibly go wrong with either one of them.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

It is nice that they both give you health guarantees. When we bought Pearl, one thing I really liked is that we were able to meet the baby's mom and see what the temperament was like. Although that doesn't mean the baby will have the same temperament, it is a good place to start. One of the litters had a mom who seemed to be a bit huffy and high strung (although one of her babies had just died the day before and she was a little out of sorts) and another litter had a layed-back, friendly, curious mom. So it was nice to check them out. Something to think about....


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

LarryT said:


> They are both members here, I don't think you could possibly go wrong with either one of them.


Okay, thank you!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I agree with Larry, I know hedgehog grove through HHC same with heavenly hedgehogs, they're both very VERY VERY loving kind beautiful people, who are very passionate with their hedgies. I agree with Larry because either choice would be a marvelous one.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I got my little Norman from Heavenly Hedgehogs back in December. She was great to deal with and he's a very sociable little critter (it may or not have have to do with how she raised them - but in his litter there was only one that was being anti-social when I went to get him). Answered all of my questions and left me feeling good about getting one from her.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd have to agree with Larry that they are both good choices. The deciding factor would be location and whether they ship or not.

Since I live close to toronto, hedgehog grove would make the most sense. But If I lived out in Manitoba then heavenly hedgehogs would make more sense. So ya I think it will just depend on where you are located


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Both are a good choice. 

Heavenly has been breeding for many years and I've known her through hedgehog channels for many years.

Hedgehog Grove is a new breeder whom I am mentoring. 

I agree with location and who is closest to you and therefore the least stress on baby.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm located almost right in the middle of Toronto and Winnipeg! Haha. :roll:


----------

